# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Ευρώτας [Vasco da Gama, Eurotas, Indiana, Indien]

## Nicholas Peppas

This is the first *Eurotas* in the Greek shipping history. She was a 1,538 tons passenger/cargo ship that was handled by our well-known _A. Kapparis and also by Psiakis and Krinos_ from 1909 to 1911. Her characteristics are reported here from Miramar




> IDNo:     1078692     Year:     1879
> Name:     VASCO DA GAMA     Launch Date:     24.5.79
> Type:     Passenger ship     Date of completion:     
> Flag:     GBR     Keel:     
> Tons:     1538     Link:     1618
> DWT:         Yard No:     29
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     77.7     Country of build:     GBR
> Beam:     9.8     Builder:     Thompson, W.B.
> ...





> Name               Tons       Change      Main Owner
> VASCO DA GAMA     1538     1879        G.MacAndrew
> AUVERGNE         1538     1883         S.G.T.M.V.
> EUROTAS         1538     1909         A.A.Cappari
> INDIANA         1538     1911         G.Farkouh
> INDIEN         1538     1915         French Navy


For the record, the second Greek *Eurotas* was this one
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...hlight=eurotas

This article from June 23, 1908 talks about two purchases of _Krinos and Capparis_, the _Neilos_ (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78902) and _another ship_. That second ship is this *Eurotas*!

19080623 Neilos.jpg

krinos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here are several other exchanges about the ship as *Auvergne*, in French, from the site http://pages14-18.mesdiscussions.net...ujet_345_1.htm




> Source :  "Cargos" de Jean-Yves BROUARD 
> 
> Lanc&#233; le 24 Mai 1879 sous le nom de *Vasco da Gama* pour l'armement Mc Andrew de Dundee 
> Chantier Thomson de Dundee 
> Tonnage 1538 t 
>  Achet&#233; en 1883 par la SGTMV et rebaptis&#233; *AUVERGNE*  (photo jointe, http://img142.imageshack.us/img142/5163/auvergnebi0.jpg) 
>  1909 vendu &#224; un armement turc (!!!!) et rebaptis&#233; *EUROTAS* 
>  1911 vendu &#224; un armateur greco-germano-am&#233;ricain (????) et rebaptis&#233; *INDIANA* 
> 
> ...





> Dans l'ouvrage d'Alain Croce sur la SGTMV, il est donn&#233; pour : 
> 
> _"1 467,56 tjb 
> 981,01 tjn 
> 1 480 tpl 
> 77,13 (pp) x 9,77 x 7,76 m ; TE : 5,25 m 
> 
> 08.1915 : captur&#233; par la Marine pour contrebande d'armes. Arm&#233; en patrouilleur auxiliaire avec 2 pi&#232;ces de 47 mm pr&#233;lev&#233;es sur le Jaur&#233;guiberry. Rebaptis&#233; Indien et affect&#233; &#224; la 3&#232;me escadre. 
> 08.09.1915 : torpill&#233; au mouillage &#224; Rhodes par l'U 34 (L.V. Rucker). 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

More on the ship!

_Auvergne (2)_             1879              ex- *Vasco da Gama*, 1883 purchased               renamed *Auvergne*, 1908 sold to Greece renamed *Eurotas.*             1,538
A1.jpg
A2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This short article in the Skrip of May 16, 1911 indicates the end of the _Capparis-Krinos Line_ and the demise of its two ships...

19110516 NEilos Eurwtas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> This short article in the Skrip of May 16, 1911 indicates the end of the _Capparis-Krinos Line_ and the demise of its two ships...
> 
> 19110516 NEilos Eurwtas.jpg


Μαλλον σπανια διαφημιση της _Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας Συρου_ με δρομολογια του _Νειλου_ και του *Ευρωτα*.

Σκριπ 4 Σεπτεμβριου 1908

19080904 NeilosEurotas.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εχουμε βρει τωρα (στην γνωστη μας πηγη πληροφοριων γι αυτα τα πλοια) μια πλρη και λεπτομερη παρουσιαση της καρριερας του *Ευρωτα* οταν ηταν το γαλλικο πλοιο* Auvergne
*
http://pages14-18.mesdiscussions.net...6_1.htm#t13857




> *INDIEN	Croiseur auxiliaire (1915-1915)* 
> *AUVERGNE Cargo mixte de la SGTM (1883-1908)* 
> 
> *Chantier :* 
> 
> Thompson, W.B. Dundee ShipbuilderΆs C°, Dundee, Grande-Bretagne.  
> Commenc&#233; : 1879 
> Mis &#224; flot : 24.05.1879 
> Termin&#233; : 1879 
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη ειναι μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου οταν ηταν το *Auvergne*
_Απο την ιδια πηγη_

Auvergne.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Για να δούμε την ίδια φωτογραφία σε καλύτερη ανάλυση...

Indiana as Auvergne.jpg
πηγή (προ ετών)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια καταχωρηση απο το _Νεον Αστυ_ που αναφερει δρομολογια του *Ευρωτας* και του *Νειλος* της ατμοπλοιας Συρου (Κυκλαδες, Θεσσαλονικη και Αλεξανδρεια!). 4 Ιουνιου 1910.

19100604 Eyrotas Neilos Neon Asty.jpg

----------

